# Sample Lotto Synicate Contract?



## leex (19 Mar 2008)

Has anyone a sample Lotto syndicate contract that I could use as a template for setting up a new syndicate here at work?


----------



## truthseeker (19 Mar 2008)

leex said:


> Has anyone a sample Lotto syndicate contract that I could use as a template for setting up a new syndicate here at work?


 
have a look here:
http://www.lottery-syndicate-world.com/national-lottery-syndicate-agreement.html


----------

